# Extended Foot Pedals



## rnelson (Apr 30, 2009)

Does anyone make wall mounted foot pedal valves that are longer than 14". The 14" seems to be the industry standard, but my sink is 28" deep. I need foot pedals you don't have to go searching for and contort your leg to reach. My client has ruled out using an electric eye or a knee operated valve. Thanks.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

